# Anybody use Steam Mover?



## fullinfusion (Jun 29, 2012)

I heard about this program to move Steam games from one drive to mabey a faster SSD drive.

Does anybody have any comments on this.

Steam mover LINK


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 29, 2012)

Only works on some games. IMO it's not worth it, a newer large capacity HDD dedicated to storage/games is plenty fast enough for most games.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah but a SSD with lots of storage would be the way to go imo


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm sure many of us can live that dream by next year since SSD prices have basically halved. However, I would need a 1TB SSD to hold all my Steam games.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 29, 2012)

Jstn7477 said:


> I'm sure many of us can live that dream by next year since SSD prices have basically halved. However, I would need a 1TB SSD to hold all my Steam games.


Yeah but your not reading into my question.... Use this program to get the most outa the few games you actually play...


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> I heard about this program to move Steam games from one drive to mabey a faster SSD drive.
> 
> Does anybody have any comments on this.
> 
> Steam mover LINK



i did before my SSD died. worked well.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jun 29, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i did before my SSD died. worked well.


Thanks and why you SSD fail?

Not form this program I hope!


----------



## hellrazor (Jun 29, 2012)

I would just use a hard link.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 29, 2012)

fullinfusion said:


> Thanks and why you SSD fail?
> 
> Not form this program I hope!



vertex II with the sleep mode bug.


----------



## Grings (Jun 29, 2012)

I use steamtool which is very similar, it is basically just a tool for automatically creating hard links/sybolic links, i know some valve games cant be moved, though portal 2 moved fine.


----------



## Perra (Jun 29, 2012)

hellrazor said:


> I would just use a hard link.



That's what i do. Works perfectly. Although i have all games on my velociraptor and just steam and its files on the SSD. It is all about the boot times


----------



## Mindweaver (Jun 29, 2012)

it works fine and also works with non steam games. I've used it to move rage over and beat it. Then Batman AC and now Diablo 3. It's a nice tool and works.


----------



## fullinfusion (Jul 4, 2012)

I have an A-data 16GB usb 3.0 thumb drive.... think games would play as well off it as the ssd?


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am going to get a 256gb SSD and just have two steam installs for specific games on want on certain drivers. One Steam on SSD and one on my 500gb F3.


----------



## Batou1986 (Jul 4, 2012)

I use it all the time never had an issue


----------

